# Bringing a horse back into work after 2 years off?



## Captain Bridget (29 February 2012)

I have the opportunity to work with a lovely 10 year old ISH mare and bring her back into work. Her owner doesn't ride at all, and hasn't ridden for at least 4 years, the horse has been off for the same time but was brought back into work about two years ago for a shortish period of time. 

I'm just wondering where you would start with something like this? I've schooled green horses before but never brought one back into work. I would have help from knowledgeable people as she's kept at a fantastic livery yard. 

Her owner really just wants to see her doing something rather than being sat in a field all the time.


----------



## Honey08 (29 February 2012)

I just got back on my ISH mare  this winter after a good year and a half out of work.  She was a bit fizzy, but pretty calm overall.  She got too tired to bounce too much!  I followed a normal fittening program, I did four weeks walking as I was coming back from injury too, so needed to ease back. Its also taken longer as I'd just got to faster work and then it snowed/was icy so I ended up not riding for a few weeks (we live on a steep hill and they don't grit..not worth the risk) I'm at the point where I could start jumping again, but am holding fire as feeling a bit nervous, and can't afford lessons at the moment.  

Does the owner know if there were any problems when she was last brought back into work - just to give you a heads up?  In a way its a nice easy way to get to know the horse while it gets fit, rather than getting on something fit and ready to go..


----------



## coss (29 February 2012)

i brought a horse back into work after 4 years off (having a foal) - she was also briefly back in work in that time.
I did about 20-30mins of walk every day building up over 2 weeks to about an hour with some very slow intermittent trot work - ie, half a 20m circle, back to walk, walk a circle then do half a 20m circle of trot. horse was majorly unbalanced and couldn't do more than that at the time. Gradually build up - after about a month i started adding canter work - again, only about half a 20m circle. Trot work had progressed to full 20m circles. - didn't just school, was riding in a field so could walk round the edge etc by 8 weeks she was capable do walk/trot/canter for an hour. Continued with longer spells of trot/canter in each session but by that time she was fit enough for lessons etc.


----------



## Silmarillion (29 February 2012)

I'm about to bring a 16yo back into work after two and a half years off. I had my brother on the end of the lunge line, and just got on! She didn't blink and pottered round the woods for 30mins barefoot. As for our plan, we will be walking for about four weeks (pony keeps herself fit, otherwise I'd make it six) and then we'll play it safe as much as possible. She'll have to have the winter off but will come back quicker next year.

I'm lucky though as I knew mine before. Well, in that I knew she didn't have any problems. That also meant I knew why she was called Pottie... 

Try not to worry for the first week, just jump on and walk, and after that when in doubt take it slower rather than faster.


----------



## SpottedCat (1 March 2012)

The rule Of thumb I've always followed is a week of walking for every month off up to a max of about 12 weeks walking. So I'd be doing at least 12 weeks of walking, starting at 15 mins on flat ground, adding about 10 mins a week until I got to 1.5-2hrs of walking. After the first month I'd start adding in small hills. After 8 weeks I might start adding in short school sessions too. 

I think very few people do enough walking these days, but I was always taught it is the best way to avoid injury. It's the one area I'd never skimp on - my horse had 6 weeks off after the event season and I did 4-5 weeks of walk work and did not go in the school until week 5.


----------



## Captain Bridget (1 March 2012)

Thanks everyone, great advice. Her owner did tell me about her but I must admit it's not stuck in my mind that well! I do remember she bucked sometimes but more going into canter so we won't have to worry about that for a while.

As I've not worked with this horse before would you advise getting her in and grooming her, getting her used to the tack again and doing some hand walking before hopping on? I don't know the hacking yet so it would be walking round the school until I knew it well enough to go out.


----------



## Aces_High (1 March 2012)

Coss I have to agree with you.  Unless a horse has been on box rest there is no need to walk them for months on end.  They keep themselves pretty fit out in the field as they are generally on the go quite a lot.  If you have a horse walker, I'd be inclined to ride in the morning or afternoon and stick her on the horse walker everyday for the opposite part of the day to when you ride.  I'd be wanting to introduce trot work between 7-14 days as apart from anything they're going to be getting fresh and probably starting to get bored.  I also agree with Spotted Cat - I'd keep out of the school for the first month or so anyway.  I think fittening work is best done out hacking - training once she's fit enough can be done in the school.


----------



## Silmarillion (1 March 2012)

I forgot to say, my pony has been walked out whenever possible over the last six months, normally in full tack. Possibly a good idea as you don't know the mare, OP. She'll probably wonder what the fuss is about


----------



## Brimmers (1 March 2012)

ditto what everyone else has said.
also though, i would do a full check jsut to make sure there arent any issues from the start, teeth back tack etc
have fun!


----------



## Bubblegum (1 March 2012)

You don't say what she did before she had all this time off? If she was fairly well educated then it will make a difference to what you can expect behaviour wise I would have thought.
If she had done very little, then it will be like starting off a horse, not bringing one back into work.
The more you can find out about her previous life , the better.


----------



## coss (1 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			Coss I have to agree with you.  Unless a horse has been on box rest there is no need to walk them for months on end.  They keep themselves pretty fit out in the field as they are generally on the go quite a lot.  If you have a horse walker, I'd be inclined to ride in the morning or afternoon and stick her on the horse walker everyday for the opposite part of the day to when you ride.  I'd be wanting to introduce trot work between 7-14 days as apart from anything they're going to be getting fresh and probably starting to get bored.  I also agree with Spotted Cat - I'd keep out of the school for the first month or so anyway.  I think fittening work is best done out hacking - training once she's fit enough can be done in the school.
		
Click to expand...

i definitely agree re the walking - if the horse is field kept the horse is moving around on a variety of terrain anyway. the walking undersaddle is to strengthen  the tendons and ligaments but if they are on full turnout they are getting a fair bit of movement. They do however have to adjust to a rider on board. also agree they'd get bored!


----------



## Honey08 (1 March 2012)

I think how fit  a horse is in the field depends on the type of horse.  My mare was the fattest I've ever seen her after 18-20 months off, and was probably the laziest she has ever been too - despite being in the field walking around. So it was a case of reducing the weight too.  She is a very forward going horse, but was out of puff very quickly even after a short trot after 2 weeks - hence why we decided to do four weeks walking, also to give my recovering shoulder more time too.  For me you can't do too much slow work too soon, but you can do too much fast.  

I'd never brought a horse back from so long off before, and found it a slower process than bringing one back that had had a winter off etc.  

Another thing to think about is tack - my saddle was fitted to her when she was event fit, and didn't fit when she was soft - she drastically changes shape.

I wouldn't do too much school work either.  Hacking with a sensible companion is much nicer for you both..


----------



## Luci07 (1 March 2012)

Crikey - when I bought my mare she had had a foal and been off for over 2 years. I had her properly checked over by my vet and she was started at 5 mins per day, no breaks and then built up. This was in the advice of my vet. I was however fittening her up with the aim of going eventing so really really had to put the groundwork in. The massive gotcha for me was the no breaks as work home and yard were all miles apart!


----------

